# Medicare coverage for 65+



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everybody, I am trying to help my dad get medicare as he has reached 64 and will be turning 65 in January. I know that he needs to start filling the forms 3 months before he turns 65. I just wanted to get some ideas of how he should be choosing which insurance he should get. What should he be looking for at the same time covering everything for him and cheaper also as he is retired. 

I would really appreciate everybody's input..... For those of my friends who are experts at medicare.... please suggest....


Thanks


----------



## nelsong5 (Nov 6, 2010)

I work in a diagnostic facility and our patients are extremely happy with their Medicare insurance and their supplemental insurance with AARP for the other 20% Medicare does not pay for. When we get patients with those insurances we never call them back to collect any money because we always get paid. I am located in Miami, FL.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Nov 8, 2010)

I think if you are looking at the Advantage Plans, be very careful and read the fine print.  I have seen many commericals for the MAPs stating free OTC drugs and other things.  The MAP are supposed to be "the same" as Medicare.  However, its interpretation bascially how that comes to be.  Medicare may cover one thing (based on medical necessity) and the MAP does not.  I am not dissing the MAP at all, just be very careful and ask lots of questions.  I know a couple people who chose wrong based on  thier individual needs and do not have coverage for things they really need.


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for the input...


----------

